# 4GB Ram installed but 3.5 usable?



## Virtuous (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been looking for a solution for my 3.5 Usable ram when I installed 4GB.
I am using a dedicated GPU, and my integrated GPU takes 256mb so it can't be that, also some people mentioned memory mapping but I don't know how on a HP BIOS.


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

It could be what you are running, Hold in ctrl-alt-delete all together, When a screen pops up choose task manager, go to processor and end anything you dont use right then it will free up some up it


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Resmon and post a screenshot of the Memory tab

Click Start > in the search field type *resmon* > open the program


----------



## Virtuous (Jul 21, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Open Resmon and post a screenshot of the Memory tab
> 
> Click Start > in the search field type *resmon* > open the program


All I do know is that the reserved hardware one is making my ram only 3.5GB usable.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Windows Key + Pause/Break.

If it has 3.5GB usable in brackets, and your system type is 32-bit, then you have reached the memory limitation of 32-bit Windows. You will need to install and run a 64-bit, which by the way will require a clean install. Plus I doubt you will have the install media for it, so you may have to live with it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the PC specs in your sig the PC you're referring to?
Have you added more RAM than was included in the original configuration?


----------



## Virtuous (Jul 21, 2011)

Im running 64 bit, my computer specs are on my sig.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

That board also has onboard video, look in bios for a setting to use system ram for graphics and turn this off or lower it


----------

